# A2Z Inspectors are Idiots and Liars



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

They do they 3rd party Fannie Mae inspections in my area. 

Of the last 25 or so inspections I have been sent showing multiple discrepancies listed for my properties only one of them has been legitimate. It was for a missing wire cap. I wasn't too upset about it because we capped over 50 wires and if they only missed one I figure that isn't too bad. 

They have been making up false discrepancies for so long now that no one takes them seriously. I can now wait until my next routine visit on my properties to take the pictures showing they are wrong. 

I doubt Fannie Mae even takes them seriously any more because they no longer harp on us to get the issues corrected. 

My favorite fabricated discrepancy this week is the covered porch on one of my houses needs to be swept and cleaned. Funny thing is this house has no covered porch.


----------



## npm (Nov 14, 2012)

They're inspection is how AMS grades for payment deductions. I'm still on argument with AMS for a handfull of jobs that I did for them. Same stuff failed intial cleaning have over 300 photos of cleaning.

I messed with them on one property. Left debris behind but a2z scored me perfect on debris removal.

I'm happy that I'm finding straight realtor work.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

I got one for ya. I'm supposedly the #1 contractor in my zone. I get lots of my competitor contractors bids. I send the majority back so he can complete the work (its his bid). But recently I've been seeing a bunch of bogus bids. We seem to be overlapping on some properties. I've done the initial secure and he's been sent out to do a recut or a second bid.

Anyways, I get these work orders with stuff like go clean a toilet - the toilets were missing - go trim tree limbs from roof - I review my pics...no trees even close to the house. 

Those I definitely send those back, and send an email to my QC rep to let him know what's up.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

When I did QCs nobody gave a damn about what was reported. 

And I only reported legit deficiencies........... month after month, nothing would change. 
Well except the dirt got deeper and the amount of dead flies and bugs would get larger.

I just finally gave up, I mean if it doesn't make a difference what I report then why should I bother doing a good job?


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

The original contractor that did the poor initial is now working at his mother in law's DQ in lieu of his trailer rent. The company won't pay another crew to fix it if they can get around it, so your reinspects go on and on and on.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> The original contractor that did the poor initial is now working at his mother in law's DQ in lieu of his trailer rent. The company won't pay another crew to fix it if they can get around it, so your reinspects go on and on and on.







I like that theory but the only problem is I'd see the hacks names over and over and over on the sign in sheets at different properties.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

We do as well, and there is no solid "fix" to the QC with the current quagmire of multiple companies/subs.


----------



## Green Choppers (Jun 20, 2013)

We do some BWI work for A2Z. We see a lot of blatant disregard to specifications and nothing is ever changed. We talking vines all over the house, trip hazards, exposed wires, open electrical panels. On and on. 

Not implicating you. Just saying what we see regularly.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Green Choppers said:


> We do some BWI work for A2Z. We see a lot of blatant disregard to specifications and nothing is ever changed. We talking vines all over the house, trip hazards, exposed wires, open electrical panels. On and on.
> 
> Not implicating you. Just saying what we see regularly.


I know there is a lot of that too. And I have no issue correcting something we miss or do wrong. My issue is that out of all of the dozens of inspection results I have been sent this year listing issues there has only been one that was an actual issue and it was a single wire cap that was missed in a house we installed over 90 of them.


----------



## Green Choppers (Jun 20, 2013)

Gypsos said:


> I know there is a lot of that too. And I have no issue correcting something we miss or do wrong. My issue is that out of all of the dozens of inspection results I have been sent this year listing issues there has only been one that was an actual issue and it was a single wire cap that was missed in a house we installed over 90 of them.


I know how you feel though too. We just fired AMS for some of the exact same reasons. 

I think some inspectors and most coordinators are out of touch with the real world of trying to do jobs, make a living, and keep equipment maintained.


----------

